# Horse color help?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I could be terribly wrong and without a better pic of the horse (like a pic of the entire horse from the side), here's my guess.

Buckskin with sooty and sabino. Possibly splash, as well, but I don't think so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

Yup, he is a Thoroughbred, his name is Simba Twist. He is registered as Buckskin sabino.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Gwyneth said:


> Yup, he is a Thoroughbred, his name is Simba Twist. He is registered as Buckskin sabino.


I never would have thought that was at TB!!!


----------



## Badgerkins (Nov 30, 2012)

Gwyneth said:


> Yup, he is a Thoroughbred, his name is Simba Twist. He is registered as Buckskin sabino.


Thank you so much.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Yup, Simba Twist, a gorgeous buckskin dominant white


----------



## BarrelRacer724 (Dec 12, 2010)

Again - wouldn't have thought he was a TB! I would love to see him in person!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I have vid!!!





 
and more pics lol


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

A TB , wow, I would have said a purebred / registered Paint. Some people use the word thoroubred in place of purebred .
LOL the video showed up after my first post..
Who does this horse belong to ? the OP


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

stevenson said:


> Some people use the word thoroubred in place of purebred .


That's exactly what I thought the OP did when I saw the picture (sorry OP ).


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Gwyneth said:


> Yup, he is a Thoroughbred, his name is Simba Twist. He is registered as Buckskin sabino.


What part of Canada is he in?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Ooh, I like him


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

He's dominant white, not sabino like he's listed as. He's a grandson of Puchingui, who was a very loud colored horse and many of his descendants have inherited it. There are a handful of dominant white TBs that have ended up solid white.

I'm also not sure why they still have all of Sato's foals listed as sabino. I want to say they said there wasn't a DW test available or something although UC Davis does have a test for the mutation of DW that Puchilingui carried.


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

Can someone explain to me how this horse is a registered thoroughbred? Wouldn't you have to cross breed to get that color?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

AriatChick772 said:


> Can someone explain to me how this horse is a registered thoroughbred? Wouldn't you have to cross breed to get that color?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This particular colour is caused by a mutation on the KIT locus. The KIT locus is one of the less "stable" loci, which has many different mutations (at least 11 DW mutations, tobiano, roan, at least 2 sabino, and maybe rabicano is there too, so possibly around 20 mutations). So the colour occurred by mutation at some point in the horse's family tree. I can't find the paper on dominant white, but the Puchilingui line of TBs has definitely got dominant white, and I presume that he (Puchi) is the case zero, although I am basing that assumption on nothing except that the line is named after him.


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you very much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimgreene (Sep 13, 2013)

is oakbark a color?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No it isn't.


----------

